# Red Cedar Urn



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Working on putting the finishing touches to a Red Cedar Urn for a good friend of mine who lost his little brother last weekend. Young man was also a friend who I had lost touch with over the years, same age as me. Pat spent his last few years in a nursing home due to some bad life choices early in life. Pat, in his early years was one heck of a cowboy who captured National Titles in the American Junior Rodeo Association in 1972 and also in 1976. I was honored to be asked to build this as his final resting place.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work... A 'Family Keepsake' for sure....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That is beautiful. I can't think of a better final resting place


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

A final photo of the urn at the memorial service last Saturday.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great work. Sorry you have to make it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work...


----------

